# Cooper hurt already??? Out 2 weeks minimum?



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Cooper out for 2 weeks? Man, that Bites!*

It sucks that Coop will be out for 2 weeks, but at the same time, the Comets are a different team this season, with new faces who are providing a great supporting cast for Swoopes, Thompson, Arcain, as well as Coop. Perhaps a better supporting cast will allow Coop to rest her shoulder...:yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Cooper out for 2 weeks? Man, that Bites!*



> Originally posted by <b>Comets_Always23</b>!
> It sucks that Coop will be out for 2 weeks, but at the same time, the Comets are a different team this season, with new faces who are providing a great supporting cast for Swoopes, Thompson, Arcain, as well as Coop. Perhaps a better supporting cast will allow Coop to rest her shoulder...:yes:


I hope Van takes advantage of having a real point guard on the team and will actually use Ukari.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Using Ukari Figgs*

Yeah, Ukari has been missing in action lately. It's not like she can't play; she played for the Sparks and helped it win a title.:yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The other night when they lost, Ukari played 10 minutes in the 1st half and none is the second half. It was PAINFULLY obvious they needed a point guard and he never put her back in.

What was up with that???


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

yeah i saw that she had a DNP last night... from a sore shoulder or whatever... hey they won without her!

She got 22 pts the other night which makes me want to see her play again... she is very much like Emanual Ginobili from the Spurs, she has a quick first step and then takes two long slow-motion steps, criss-crossing her way for a dipsy doo layup. Just like Manu. Not to mention both have set shot jumpers from the outside.

Anyone else notice this?

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> yeah i saw that she had a DNP last night... from a sore shoulder or whatever... hey they won without her!
> 
> She got 22 pts the other night which makes me want to see her play again... she is very much like Emanual Ginobili from the Spurs, she has a quick first step and then takes two long slow-motion steps, criss-crossing her way for a dipsy doo layup. Just like Manu. Not to mention both have set shot jumpers from the outside.
> ...


I hadn't noticed it, but you are right... interesting...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

It's too bad!! I really hope that it is only 2 weeks and not the whole summer. Coop talked to some tv reporters here in h-town and she seemed a little sad but a lot determined. Janeth Arcain had a good game last night. I would like to see more of that this season.


----------

